
A critical analysis of the latest cellphone safety scare - hprotagonist
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/03/a-critical-analysis-of-the-latest-cellphone-safety-scare/
======
PapaJon
A news site explaining its reasoning for not covering a scientific study,
while still managing to cover the study. Well played.

